# Neuanfang: Horde PvP/Arena Gilde



## Blox (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo werte WoW Spieler nach langer Zeit auf meinem Server habe Ich mich für einen Neuanfang entschieden, um die Welt von Warcraft nochmal von Neu zu erleben.

Schon vieles habe Ich gesehen in Sachen Pve und PvP und habe mich dazu entschieden eine PvP Gilde zu öffnen.

Sie soll sich vorerst auf 10 Leute beschränken und soll eventuel später noch weitere Leute aufnehmen.

Erstes Ziel ist Es zusammen so schnell es geht lvl 70 zu werden und sich dabei zu unterstützen sogut es geht.

Der Server soll ein neuerscheinender Realm werden, die Art des Servers und der Gildenname werden ebenfalls noch bestimmt.

Wie schon erwähnt ist PvP das Hauptaugenmerk und deshalb sind hauptsächlich kommunikative und bodenständige Leute gesucht.

Hier sind einige weitere Voraussetzungen:

-aktivität Ingame sowie im Forum
-Mindestalter von 18 Jahren ( Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel )
-tollerant
-PvP erfahren/interessiert
-Ihr müsst ein Headset sowie das dazugehörige Programm Teamspeak 2 besitzen
-Spass am Spiel haben 
-teamfähigkeit
-humor
-Geduld

und Ihr solltet euren Char spielen können oder dies im Laufe der Zeit lernen.


Was wir euch versuchen werden zu bieten ?

-Aktive Arena/BG Stammgruppen
-Hilfsbereitschaft beim leveln sowie im weiteren Verlauf des Spiels
-Erfahrene Member
-Forum + Teamspeak Server
-Eine kleinere nette, erfahrene und aktive Gemeinschaft

Schonmal im voraus...

Itemgeile bzw. Egoistische Spieler haben bei uns keinen Platz und sollten die Bewerbung gleich lassen.


Wenn sich ca 5 Leute beworben haben oder aufgenommen wurden, werde Ich uns ein eigens Forum onlinestellen.


Ich will euch jetzt nicht zuviel Lesefutter zumuten und bitte diejenigen welche eventuel interessiert sind sich in diesem Thread mit Kontaktmöglichkeiten zu posten oder mir eine Mail unter 

cerebrus2k6@yahoo.de zu schicken.


----------



## Blox (18. Juli 2007)

/push

Ich möchte noch hinzufügen das sogut wie jede Klasse noch belegbar ist, also meldet euch doch bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domination (18. Juli 2007)

Moin, bin 20, wäre dabei.. Ich würde nen Schadowpriest zocken,

Kann so abends unter der Woche eigendlich immer ab 18-19 Uhr zocken.. am We kommts halt drauf an was so abgeht in der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ts etc alles vorhanden, (is ja irgendwie standart)

Habe letztens schon nen Undead Priest auf Terrordar neu angefangen is nu lvl22.

Würde auch noch mal den Server welchseln, lvl22 is ja in 2-3 tagen np 
Aber das ganze sollte schnell gehen mit der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich bock habe heute abend dann schonmal anzufangen

Ein paar Fragen/Anmerkungen:

das ganze findet auf nem PvP server statt? 
Mein pc is leider nicht der allerschnellste, so zocken is garkein prob, nur in den BGs ( grade arathi ) ruckelts häufiger mal.. 
Arena is np 

willst mich dabei haben? 

mail: vanpinkart@web.de


----------



## Blox (18. Juli 2007)

Ich werde mich per Email, bei dir melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber es wird noch etwas mit der Gilde dauern, da Ich nicht einfach unvorbereitet anfangen will.


----------



## Domination (18. Juli 2007)

das bedeutet in tagen ungefähr?

ich meine wenn man wüsste welcher server kann man ja schonmal mit lvln anfangen, nen etwas höheren heiler zu haben kann schonmal vorteile haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weil ich hab echt lust zu zocken grade und wenn ich weiss, dass ich eh bald auf nem anderen server wieder neu anfange würde ich das nicht sonderlich motivieren, können wir ja heut abend oder so im ts klärn.. schick direkt mal alle daten mit in der mail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Blox (18. Juli 2007)

wie schon in der Bechreibung erwähnt soll das ein Neuerscheinender Realm werden deswegen kann Ich dir zu diesem Zeipunkt nicht sagen wie er heisst oder welche Art Realm das ist.

P.S was für Erfahrung in WoW hattest du schon ? Im Bezug aufs den höchsten Char.


----------



## Domination (18. Juli 2007)

59 Krieger.. und nen lvl 19 pvp schurke der halt alle mit seinen enchants gepwnt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



joar, habe halt nicht DIE erfahrung mit den raids usw, da ich eigendlich mit jedem x9 level immer erstmal nur pvp gemacht habe.. 

also schonmal definitiv, ich bin nur dabei wenn das ganze auf nem pvp server stattfinden wird.


ps, wieviele anmeldungen hast du denn schon?


----------



## sycron (18. Juli 2007)

Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage zu dem Ganzen und zwar auf welchem Realm willst du dann die Gilde aufmachen?
*sry schonmal wenn ich es überlesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


Mfg, Sycron


----------



## Domination (18. Juli 2007)

ungefähr jeder post geht darum, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist noch unklar..


----------



## Blox (18. Juli 2007)

sycron schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage zu dem Ganzen und zwar auf welchem Realm willst du dann die Gilde aufmachen?
> *sry schonmal wenn ich es überlesen habe
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal das es ein PvP Server sein wird..

@ Domination

nunja da haste Recht die Erfahrung lässt mächtig zu wünschen übrig, da Du noch keinen Einblick in die Scherbenwelt bzw. die Arena hattest.


----------



## Domination (19. Juli 2007)

geht wir ham mit 19 ma ne woche nur arena gezockt.. aber egal lassmers, hab jetzt sowas ähnliches gefunden wie das hier.. 

wenn ihr auf festung der stürme zockt meldet euch^^


----------

